# Cruze 1.4 Turbo - Bypass oil filter



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Has anyone put a bypass filter on to run Synthetic & use extended drain intervals on their Cruze? I've seen this setup on larger diesel engines and would like to do a similar setup on my new Cruze - however, most of those engines have a spin on oil filter which you replace with a bypass adapter.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Synthetic oil with the Dexos1 grade is required for the 1.4T engine. Mobil1 happens to be my choice. The Oil Life Monitoring System is expecting this grade oil and is already optimized for it. I am going to just stick with that and am expecting drain intervals in the 5-8k miles range.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm confused. a BYPASS filter?

or a filter relocation adapter...

are you not using the built-in OLM (Oil Life Monitor)?

If you want to use extended drain intervals past what the OLM is telling you, you're either going to need a larger sump (for more oil) and/or Oil Analysis (Blackstone Labs, Oil Analyzers, etc)... otherwise you're guessing.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Something similar to this, in addition to stock filtration - and yes, relocating the stock filter and adding a bypass filter (<1micron)

AMSOIL - By-pass Oil Filter Mounting Kits


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

No one has used a relocation yet. Unless the location is hard to get to - is there any point?

I remember back with my Cobalt, it was near impossible to get to - even after taking the supercharger off, so some people used them.

edit: besides relocating to an easier to reach location, is there really any benefit?


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

that's just a relocation kit. that's going to help filtration, sure, and maybe add another quart to your oil capacity, but the oil is going to wear out at the same rate regardless of filtration or capacity. let's not forget, it will also take longer to heat the oil to +100*C. this will in turn increase the amount of water contamination due to condensation.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

DarylB said:


> Has anyone put a bypass filter on to run Synthetic & use extended drain intervals on their Cruze?


I simply see no purpose. The car comes with excellent oil (DEXOS1) and an oil life monitor (OLM). The cost of the bypass filter plus installation would wipe out any savings you might realize. Right now, I can get 10K miles out of my oil with my gentle driving style. Assume I change at 8K (20% left on OLM) and it costs 30 for an oil change at the dealer. Assume I drive 16K a year and therefore spend 60 USD / year. 

In 10 years I will have driven 160 miles and spent 600 for oil changes? How about the price of the bypass filter? A new filter every two years?  Are you going to use oil analysis to time your oil changes $$$$$$ as you can no longer uses the OLM, since it will not detect the bypass. And assume in 160 miles of driving, you have only one malfunction of the bypass system $$$$$.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

DarylB said:


> I've seen this setup on larger diesel engines...


Larger diesel engines have several more quarts of oil in the engine than the Cruze. Somewhere around 12 or 15 quarts so an extended oil change interval can save money. A big rig 18-wheeler engine can have a capacity of 10 - 15 gallons!! The Cruze has a 4.25 quart oil capacity. Honestly, if you wanted to do extended oil change intervals, change your filter when you get to 20 or 30% oil life. Then on the next interval at 20 or 30%, change the filter and oil.

However, it is still better to completely change your oil and your filter by using the oil life monitor. Oil under normal circumstances does not degrade much and this is especially true for modern synthetic oils. What breaks down and needs to be replaced are the additives that are put in the oil. Anti-oxidants, pour point depressants, stabilizers, anti-wear additives, detergents, etc. break down and need to be replaced. A bypass filter would filter your oil but it won't do anything for the loss of the additives in the oil.

Also, on a side note this is why used oil can be recycled. Most of the oil is recovered and cleaned and new additives put back in it.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> Larger diesel engines have several more quarts of oil in the engine than the Cruze. Somewhere around 12 or 15 quarts so an extended oil change interval can save money.


I know, I have an 07 Duramax as well. This will be a 10+ year car and I want to do a bypass filtration setup mainly for anti-wear purposes, not saving money as you pointed out, the ROI isn't as much b/c of the smaller oil capcity. At 20-25k miles a year I want the engine to last!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> Also, on a side note this is why used oil can be recycled. Most of the oil is recovered and cleaned and new additives put back in it.


Nice to know.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Are you going to use oil analysis to time your oil changes $$$$$$ as you can no longer uses the OLM, since it will not detect the bypass. And assume in 160 miles of driving, you have only one malfunction of the bypass system $$$$$.


Of course - you don't run extended drain intervals without testing your oil to get baseline of how long you can run it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I've been tracking the engine oil 'percentage of life' (OLM) and estimated oil change milage remaining data received from On-Star™ in an effort to understand *how* the computer 'calculates' life:


03-Nov...___*72* miles; EOL 97% = (not given) 
03-Dec...*1,339* miles; EOL 87% = *12,400* miles estimated life remaining.
13-Jan...*2,018* miles; EOL 78% = *10,000* miles estimated life remaining.
02-Feb...*2,339* miles; EOL 73% = _*8,900* miles estimated life remaining.


...it's not a certainty with _only_ three data sets, but it looks like there's a *linear* relationship between the miles driven (*MILES*) and the miles of estimated life (*EST*) remaining:

*EST = 17089 - 3.5*MILES*, with correlation coefficient RR = 0.9999

...anybody else tracking these numbers?


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on it. I've never went by the oil life meter though, even in my diesel. It'd be nice not to ever have to change the oil, just change the bypass filter every year/15k or so, regular filter every 5 and just add a little oil


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

70AARCUDA, don't go by miles. mileage has very little to do with it's algorithms. The metrics for calculations it uses to determine oil life would blow your mind to figure out. just about the only thing you can do to gauge an estimation is to use your car exactly the same way all the time, in the same exact environment.

which frankly is **** near impossible.

Use the OLM.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes, I'm aware that 'internally' the computer uses time, temperature, load, etc. data, but 'externally' -- ie: what's displayed back to the driver -- is what I'm tracking: the DIC only shows percentage (%), but the On-Star™ message _also_ includes an estimated number of miles (EST.) remaining, which the DIC _doesn't_ display.

...so, the basic question is: _"...who's calculating the remaining miles--car or On-Star™?"_


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i would say on-star is doing the guess-work.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> i would say on-star is doing the *guess-work*.


...and they're apparently using a _linear_ equation for that *guess-work*.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

eh... could be worse. at least it's not a feel good gauge, like the Oil Pressure Gauge in the 4.2L Trailblazer (there is no oil pressure sending unit, just a switch for low pressure, but the gauge goes up and down as engine conditions change)


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> 03-Dec...*1,339* miles; EOL 87% = *12,400* miles estimated life remaining.
> 13-Jan...*2,018* miles; EOL 78% = *10,000* miles estimated life remaining.
> 02-Feb...*2,339* miles; EOL 73% = _*8,900* miles estimated life remaining.


Feb 4th. I have 831 miles and EOL 84% according to my Onstar MyLink app on my DroidX cellphone. I guess I drove mine harder than you or something.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> The metrics for calculations it uses to determine oil life would blow your mind to figure out.
> Use the OLM.


OLM is a very sophisticated feature. I gave up wasting my money on 3K/3month oil changes years ago. A waste of hard earned $$$$ to do otherwise.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...
> 03-Nov...___*72* miles; EOL 97% = (not given)
> 03-Dec...*1,339* miles; EOL 87% = *12,400* miles estimated life remaining.
> 13-Jan...*2,018* miles; EOL 78% = *10,000* miles estimated life remaining.
> ...


This isn’t a 50K car so don’t expect the gauge to be “smart” and to check the oil composition, temperature, etc. This gauge should be related just with miles and time and nothing more……


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...can't speak for others, but when a _computer_ gives *me* a numerical _projection_, I want to *know* whether that number is linear or otherwise curved...meaning if On-Star™ says 10,000 miles today, should the _next_ number be about 5,000 miles, or will it be _much shorter_ because the relationship is _*non*-linear_ (ie: log or exponental or power, etc.).

...in other words, is the "life" in *Oil-Life-Monitor* a _linear_ projection or is it _*non*-linear._


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I would suggest that it is linear for a given set of input conditions. But I expect that it also dynamic in that it changes as driving conditions change. Then projects the expected remaining life based on the more recent sample sets.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

*GM Oil Life Monitor System Frequently Asked Questions*



70AARCUDA said:


> ...in other words, is the "life" in *Oil-Life-Monitor* a _linear_ projection or is it _*non*-linear._


You tell me if linear or non-linear. My guess is "non-linear" from what I have read.

I have attached the pdf that answers your question (I hope)



GM Oil Life Monitor System Frequently Asked Questions 

How does the system work? The GM Oil Life Monitor System is not a mileage counter. It is actually a computer based software algorithm that determines when to change oil based on engine operating conditions. There is no actual oil condition sensor. Rather, the computer continuously monitors engine-operating conditions to determine when to change oil. Over the years, millions of test miles have been accumulated to calibrate the system for a variety of vehicles. The system was first introduced in 1988 and is now on more than 10 million GM vehicles.

How do I operate the system? The GM Oil Life Monitor System is very easy to use. First, refer to the vehicle owner’s manual for a description of the specific ‘change oil’ message and the instructions for resetting the system. When the vehicle has been driven the appropriate miles, the ‘change oil’ message will be illuminated on the instrument panel or driver information center when the vehicle is first started. An oil change should be done within two fuel tank fillups from when the message was first displayed. Immediately after the oil has been changed, the system must be reset. After resetting, the ‘change oil’ display will no longer be displayed after engine start up. I change my oil every 3000 miles, so of what use is this system? You can continue to change your oil every 3000 miles if you so choose, but remember to reset the system after changing the oil or you will get a false “change oil” message. However the GM Oil Life Monitor System will allow you the ability to extend the mileage between changes without harming your engine. This will save you time and money as well as helping to protect the environment by minimizing the amount of used oil. 

Do I have to use special oil? The GM Oil Life Monitor System is calibrated for use with standard “Starburst” mineralbased automotive engine oil. Synthetic oils are not required except for the Corvette. Make sure to read the owner’s manual and select the viscosity and oil grade that is correct for your engine. Any oil selected for use should carry the ILSAC “Starburst”. 

How many miles can I expect to go between oil changes when using this system? The beauty of the GM Oil Life Monitor System is that it will automatically adjust the oil change interval based engine characteristics, driving habits and the climate in which the vehicle is operated. For instance, mild highway driving in a warm climate will maximize the interval between oil changes. Depending on the vehicle, this could be in excess of 7000 miles and as high as 12,000 miles. On the other hand, short trip driving in cold a climate may limit the oil change to 3000 miles or less. In general, most people that drive a combination of city and highway schedules find that the GM Oil Life Monitor System will indicate an oil change every 7500 to 8500 miles. 

What happens if I change oil and forget to reset the system? Since the GM Oil Life Monitor System does not actually sense oil condition, it is important that the engine computer knows when an oil change takes place. By enabling the reset (read owner’s manual for instructions), it lets the computer know an oil change has taken place. In the event that an oil change is done without resetting the system, the ‘change oil’ indicator will remain illuminated until the system is rest. The more miles that are driven without the system being reset, the more inaccurate the GM Oil Life Monitor System will be. If more than 500 miles have been driven after an oil change without resetting the GM Oil Life Monitor System, the oil change interval should be defaulted back to 3000 miles. After the oil has been changed and the system reset, normal use of the system can be resumed. The oil change service station recommends that I change oil every 3000 miles. Why should I not believe them? The 3000 mile oil change is very conservative approach to maintaining your vehicle that dates back to 1968. Many advancements in engine and oil technology have been made since then. These advancements, in conjunction with using the GM Oil Life Monitor System, allow engine oil drain intervals to be increased without risking harm your the engine. 

I change my own oil, should I reset the system myself? You can reset per the vehicle owner's manual, or ask your selling dealer. 

Will I damage the car if I don't get the oil changed soon after the light comes on? As stated in the owner's manual, change oil as soon as possible. It is recommended that oil be changed within 600 miles of the change oil light / message. 

Do I have to check my oil level now that my vehicle is equipped with the GM Oil Life Monitor System? Yes, the system does not sense oil level. As stated in the owner's manual, it is recommended that you check your oil every time you stop for gasoline. 

Will I void my warranty if I don't go by the GM Oil Life Monitor System? Complying with the owner's manual recommendations will maintain the warranty. I had my oil changed recently and now my GM Oil Life Monitor System light came on. If the system was not reset (refer to owner's manual) at the time of oil change, the system can be reset as long as it's been less than 500 miles since the last oil change. If this mileage has been exceeded, change the oil at 3000 miles and reset system. I prefer to have my oil changed still around 3,500 miles, what should I do? It is ok to change oil prior to being notified by the vehicle. Be sure the system is reset even if the GM Oil Life Monitor System light has not illuminated. 

My oil seems dirty, I have 6,000 miles and no light, do I have a problem?
Discoloration will take place under normal conditions depending on driving conditions. Refer to the Owner’s Manual for further information Can any dealer other than my selling dealer perform Simplified Maintenance services? While we like to recommend the selling dealer, any GM Goodwrench dealership can perform the Maintenance I and Maintenance II service and reset the GM Oil Life System. 

I use synthetic oil, should I expect to get more miles before the trigger point with GMOLS? The GM Oil Life System is calculated based on the factory fill requirement. While some benefits may exist, the oil drain interval is not extended due to the use of synthetic oil. 

During Summer I drive my vehicle in a very hot climate, do I need to change oil more often? The beauty of the GM Oil Life System is that it calculates for severe climate use and determines the oil change interval just as it does for trailer towing as well as stop and go operation. There is no need to adjust the oil change based on climate, as well as vehicle use.

I continue to get 3,000 mile follow-up mailers from my dealer, what should I do? Inform you servicing dealer that you prefer to go by the Maintenance I and Maintenance II driven by the GM Oil Life Monitor System so that they may adjust the way you receive follow-up mailings. 

I have another GM vehicle a 2002 model with the GM Oil Life Monitor System, can I use the Simplified Maintenance Schedule with it also? While it is equipped with the GM Oil Life Monitor System, Maintenance I and Maintenance II was not yet introduced. The proper recommendation would always be to follow the owner’s manual.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> Since the GM Oil Life Monitor System does not actually sense oil condition, it is important that the engine computer knows when an oil change takes place.


So, like I said, nothing sophisticate with this gauge! Miles and time are what it counts. The rest is market advertising….. If this was smart enough to adjust itself based of the “driving habits and the climate which the vehicle is operated” then would have another option giving the driver the possibility to set up the oil type, etc.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> If this was smart enough to adjust itself based of the “driving habits and the climate which the vehicle is operated” then would have another option giving the driver the possibility to set up the oil type, etc.


I must disagree. Oils vary. The testing on OLM takes millions of miles. Having the oil type change would introduce too many variables.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> This isn’t a 50K car so don’t expect the gauge to be “smart” and to check the oil composition,


You want a gauge that checks oil composition in the car? Have you lost your mind? Oil analysis is complex chemistry and requires lab conditions with sensitive sensors. No one does that in a car or a truck, or a aircraft.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> So, like I said, nothing sophisticate with this gauge! Miles and time are what it counts. The rest is market advertising….. If this was smart enough to adjust itself based of the “driving habits and the climate which the vehicle is operated” then would have another option giving the driver the possibility to set up the oil type, etc.


the gauge is simply the answer to a constant calculation in the computer. GM Calibrates the OLM using the DEXOS1 specification for oil. they have factored in the variables that typically cause oil wear. engine temp, oil pressure, RPM, throttle position, duration, gear selection, outside air temperature, boost pressure, cam phasing ...anything that would change the operating conditions of the motor. everything is assigned a value. GM has verified that the OLM is accurately calibrated after millions of miles of varying conditions and through UOA testing.

while the gauge itself is nothing sophisticated, the science behind the gauge is mind blowing.

besides, what's mileage got to do with it? it's not like it's a shared sump transmission... what does the engine care how many miles the chassis has rolled?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> You want a gauge that checks oil composition in the car? Have you lost your mind? Oil analysis is complex chemistry and requires lab conditions with sensitive sensors. No one does that in a car or a truck, or a aircraft.


I wouldn’t go so far for 100% oil analyze. But the quantity, the viscosity, water content can be easy measured. However take a look below, Bosch system is already on BMW and Mercedes:
*General Motors Corporation GM Oil-Life™ System *
The General Motors (GM) Oil-Life System, first introduced commercially in the 1998 Oldsmobiles, determines when to change the oil and filter based on several operating conditions. The technology does not actually monitor any single quality or physical property of the oil. Instead, the Oil-Life System monitors engine revolutions, operating temperature, and other factors that affect the length of oil change intervals. 
The sensor is based on GM’s determination that nearly all driving conditions can be grouped into one of four categories: easy freeway driving; high-temperature, high-load service; city driving; or extreme short-term, cold-start driving. GM discovered that oil degradation in the first three categories was largely a function of the oil temperature. During extreme short-trip driving (the fourth category), the principle cause of oil degradation is water condensation and contaminants in the oil - the lower the oil temperature, the greater the contamination. 
The software automatically adjusts the oil change interval based on engine characteristics, driving habits and climate. When the system notifies the owner that it is time for an oil change, the owner can go to the nearest GM dealer and a technician will change the oil and filter, properly recycle the oil, then reset the vehicle’s oil life system. 

If the owner prefers to change his/her oil, the GM owner’s manual provides instructions on resetting the timer. Because the Oil-Life System does not actually sense oil condition, it is important for the engine computer to know when an oil change takes place. Therefore, the Oil Life System must be reset each time to ensure accurate and proper performance. 
It is now available on all light-duty North American GM cars except for some models of Buick Park Avenue and Le Sabre, Pontiac Bonneville and Sunfire/Sunbird, Chevrolet Tracker, Cavalier and Malibu, S10/Sonoma trucks, Astro/Safari Vans, and the Pontiac Vibe. 
*DaimlerChrysler Corporation Flexible Service System *
DaimlerChrysler’s version of the oil monitor is called ASSYST in Europe and the Flexible Service System (FSS) in the United States. Like GM’s sensor, the FFS uses a computerized system to track multiple engine operating conditions. From research on oil quality through the span of an engine’s life, Daimler discovered that the breakdown in oil is determined by such factors as driving habits (frequent short trips vs. long trips), driving speed and failure to replenish low oil levels. Therefore, the FSS monitors time between oil changes, vehicle speed, coolant temperature, load signal, engine rpm, engine oil temperature and engine oil level. It uses this information to determine the remaining time and mileage before the next oil change and it displays the information in the vehicle’s instrument cluster. 
In addition, Daimler discovered that oil degradation is correlated directly with its ability to conduct electric current. Therefore, Daimler has fitted V-6 and V-8 engines with a digital oil quality dielectric sensor, that is mounted above the oil pan along with an analog oil level sensor. This sensor measures changes in capacitance, which effectively is a proxy for the amount and type of contaminants and oil degradation products present in the oil. An increase in dielectric constant (less resistance to electrical flow) indicates oil contamination and degradation. 
Daimler-Benz (Mercedes-Benz) has been incorporating the sensor into its vehicles since 1998. 
*Delphi Corporation INTELLEK® Oil Condition Sensor *
The INTELLEK Oil Condition Sensor uses both a computer algorithm as well as a sensing element that directly measures various oil properties. The algorithm takes into account important factors affecting the rate of oil deterioration like temperature, driving severity, oil level and oil type. It measures the temperature every 10 seconds to verify whether it reaches a specific normal operating temperature before the engine shuts off. It also records the number of times the engine turns on and off. 
A proprietary capacitive sensing element is the core technology. It tracks the oil’s conductivity, detects water and glycol contamination, oil temperature, and determines the oil level. According to Delphi, the oil’s conductivity is important because it characterizes additive depletion and changes in viscosity and acid number. 
The INTELLEK Oil Condition Sensor tracks the many different parameters using onboard software to indicate when the oil is nearing the end of its service life. It attaches to the oil pan or wherever there is a continuous flow of oil. 
*Continental Temic Microelectronic GmbH QLT Oil Condition Sensor *
The QLT sensor was launched in 1996 to monitor engine oil quality, level and temperature. Two sensors simultaneously and continuously monitor diesel engine oils containing soot. The instrument also monitors nitric oxide and oxidation products in spark-ignited engines, as well as water and fuel contamination. Because these factors influence the oil’s electrical properties and permittivity (ability of a material to resist the formation of an electric field within it), an effective oil condition sensor is achieved, according to the manufacturer. 
The QLT also has an integrated precision probe that allows it to measure critical temperatures and exact oil levels. It can track temperatures ranging from -40°C to 160°C. The oil level, up to 100 milliliters, is calculated by a second capacitor. 
*Voelker Sensors Inc. Oil Insyte *
The Oil Insyte sensor uses a patented technology based on the electrical properties of an oil-insoluble polymeric bead matrix (see Automotive Sensor Technologies Explained below for more details). The Oil Insyte employs an in-line method for continuous oil condition monitoring with an LCD readout providing detailed information about oxidation, additive depletion, soot contamination and oil temperature. The technology does not require external calibration standards and reports oil condition independent of viscosity. 

*Voelker Sensors Inc. - Oil Insyte*​According to the manufacturer, the sensor measures key indicators of oil degradation and allows the conventional analyses approach of oil monitoring (sampling and analysis) to be combined into a single more efficient analysis. No assumptions are required as to the condition of the engine or the initial baseline quality of the oil. 
The Oil Insyte technology measures oxidation and additive depletion, and has the ability to examine the interdependence between the two. They claim difficulties encountered with sensors that measure only the electrical properties of oil (conductive additives masking the true condition of the oil) are overcome by using a differential technique where the conductivity of the bead matrix is measured relative to the conductivity of the oil. The true polar condition of the oil can then be determined. 
The soot detection feature of the sensor determines the amount of undispersed agglomerated soot (vs. dispersed finely divided soot) present in the oil. Depending on the oil’s additive package, the same amount of undispersed soot can be present at 1 percent to 2 percent (for the base oil without dispersants) as a fully formulated motor oil with more than 7 percent soot. 
*Lubrigard Ltd. Lubrigard Oil Condition Monitoring Sensor *

*Lubrigard Ltd. - Lubrigard Oil Condition Monitoring Sensor*​
The Lubrigard sensor unit is designed to be fitted by the original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) to new cars and trucks to warn the operator of abnormal lubricant conditions. According to the manufacturer, it indicates when an oil or filter change is necessary or when the oil should be inspected or tested. 
The sensor was designed to optimize oil drain intervals and to detect problems like coolant leaks, metallic wear debris and oil degradation by direct measurement. It is particularly useful for measuring high concentrations of soot in diesel engines’ crankcase oils. 
The sensor’s technology is based on the dielectric loss factor, also known as Tan Delta. According to Lubrigard, this method is more sensitive to changes in contamination than other dielectric measurements. At the same time, it is tolerant of normal differences in operating temperatures and lubricant formulations. To compensate temperature variations, a temperature sensor communicates with the unit’s microcontroller. The technology monitors soot, water, coolant, oxidation and/or wear particles. 
The sensor is designed so that it can be connected to the car’s onboard computer. Outputs and alarms are displayed in accordance with the auto maker’s preference. For example, a dashboard display could show a thermometer-type scale growing in size and changing color from green through amber to red as the oil degrades. 
The Lubrigard sensor is readily mountable on any engine, gearbox or hydraulic system, and it will work in both gasoline and diesel engine oils. 
*Symyx Technologies Inc. Solid-State Oil Condition Sensor *
Symyx Technologies developed a sensor that uses a solid-state micromechanical resonator and a special signal-processing algorithm to measure important physical properties of lubricants. This sensor can measure three independent physical properties: viscosity, density and dielectric constant. This is significant technology because the direct measurement of a lubricant’s physical properties can provide important information about changing lubricant and engine health. 
The miniature sensor allows for innovative packaging and strategic placement of the sensor in an engine to provide in-situ oil analysis without negatively affecting the design parameters of an overall system. The extremely fast response time and signal processing of the sensor allows for real-time measurement of lubricant properties. 
According to Symyx, its solid-state resonator technology will operate in various types of fluid environments that experience a broad range of temperature, pressure, shock, vibration and fluid flow. 
Symyx is actively pursuing companies interested in using or licensing this technology to measure and monitor the quality and condition of lubricants and other fluids. Already, several Symyx licensees of the sensor are commercializing the technology for use in the industrial and consumer markets. It is also currently being used in Symyx’ laboratories to measure the physical properties of gases and liquids. 
*Bosch GmbH Multifunction Oil Condition Sensor *
Bosch is developing a multifunctional oil sensor that will determine oil level and oil condition. The oil level information will allow the oil dipstick to be omitted from the automobile. 
Monitoring the engine oil condition is primarily intended to optimize oil drain intervals. However, it also provides increased insight into the actual state of the engine, which enables the possible detection of approaching engine failures or change in lubricant quality. The oil condition sensor will constantly measure the oil’s viscosity, permittivity, conductivity and temperature. The measured viscosity and permittivity (or dielectric constant) are the primary values supporting the oil condition evaluation. Commonly, chemical oil deterioration is associated with an increase in viscosity, whereas mechanical wear (shear) and fuel dilution lead to a decrease in viscosity. 
A novel microacoustic device determines the viscosity. This device utilizes the piezoelectric effect to electrically excite high-frequency mechanic (or acoustic) vibrations at a sensitive surface. When this sensitive surface comes into contact with the oil, the electrical device parameters, such as oscillation frequency and damping, are changed according to the oil’s mechanical properties, especially viscosity. Thus, the viscosity can be electrically detected by measuring these parameters. In contrast to conventional viscometers, which are commonly used in laboratory applications, the microacoustic sensor does not contain any moving parts. Furthermore, due to its small size, it can be easily incorporated into the multifunctional oil-level and condition sensor. 
Bosch’s multifunctional oil sensor is suitable for spark-ignition and diesel engines. 
*Eaton Corporation Fluid Condition Monitor *
Eaton has developed a unique fluid condition monitor (FCM) technology that can monitor multiple fluid properties. The Eaton FCM is an in-situ real-time sensor based on impedance spectroscopy - a technology that measures multiple electrical properties of a fluid. It uses very small alternating current (AC) signals, which do not permanently disturb the fluid or the electrodes used in the measurement. Eaton’s FCM technology is differentiated by two critical attributes: it measures surface properties of the fluid in addition to bulk properties, and it has more degrees of freedom to enable the independent tracking of multiple lubricant parameters. 
Measuring bulk properties reveals information about the conductivity (concentration and charge of ions) and dielectric constant (size, shape, and polarizability of the base fluid and its additives). Measuring the surface properties provides a quantitative measure of the physical and chemical properties of a fluid at the fluid-to-metal interface. This is a powerful technique when it is correlated to the real and measured physiochemical property changes occurring in aging or stressed motor oils. 
The current prototype sensors are oil pan-mounted and include temperature-sensing capability. A small electronic module is used for signal conditioning, data capture and analysis.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> You tell me if linear or non-linear. My guess is "non-linear" from what I have read.


...yes, that was my initial inclination, but that RR=0.9999 value (albeit from only three data sets) surly indicates otherwise.

...I expected an exponentially decaying curve, ie: the closer you get, the faster the decay...but (so far) the data looks linear.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yes, that was my initial inclination, but that RR=0.9999 value (albeit from only three data sets) surly indicates otherwise.
> 
> ...I expected an exponentially decaying curve, ie: the closer you get, the faster the decay...but (so far) the data looks linear.


Anyone tell you "you are scary" smart  In a linear sort of way (whatever that means)


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> Anyone tell you "you are scary" smart  In a linear sort of way (whatever that means)


...my mantra: _"...*ENQUIRING* minds want to *know*, the *REST* of us are just *NOSEY*!"_


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

So back on topic, you dirty highjackers! 

I spoke with a reputible amsoil dealer - he says normally you feed the bypass filter from a T-fitting placed in the sending unit area with a return line tapped back into the oil pan. Wouldn't it be easier to tap the valve cover and allow the oil to drain back instead of tapping the oil pan?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

DarylB said:


> I spoke with a reputible amsoil dealer - he says normally you feed the bypass filter from a T-fitting placed in the sending unit area with a return line tapped back into the oil pan.


Tapping my anything is a reason to avoid it.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Tapping my anything is a reason to avoid it.


agreed.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't care for drilling & tapping holes in a brand new car either, lets ye void the warranty. I believe I saw an oil level sensor in the pan on one engine picture, that might work for what I need to do. Too cold right now to work on it, guess I'll be warming up the shop when I get around to it, pull it up on some ramps and have a look.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i can't believe you're still actually considering going through with this... all just to get clean Crisco for oil.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

DarylB said:


> Too cold right now to work on it, guess I'll be warming up the shop when I get around to it, pull it up on some ramps and have a look.


Well, if you tap it, take photos, and post part prices, and good luck.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> i can't believe you're still actually considering going through with this... all just to get clean Crisco for oil.


Pardon?


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

think about it for a second. The only thing you're getting is better particulate filtration. Look your oil, when it goes in is a 30 weight. when it comes out it's a 20. that will NEVER EVER change no matter how much filtration you introduce. oil brakes down, becomes incredibly acidic, and contains soluble-ized materials. that's why you change it out.

so by introducing more filtration elements to the oil system, you're going to end up with very clean oil that has the viscosity and load bearing ability of Crisco vegetable cooking oil.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...back in 1965 a Navy buddy of mine had a similar *STILKO*™ "toilet-paper" filter system installed on his *Corvair Monza* with _very interesting results!_

...yes, the oil stayed beautifully clear and *honey*-colored, but as soon as you pulled the oil-dipstick, the pungent aroma of sulphur-dioxide ("rotten eggs") would smack you in the nose!

...the toilet-paper "filter" did an _excellent_ job of catching all the particles--hence, the better-than-new oil color--but eventually all the "additives" were captured or depleted, leaving nothing to counteract the acidic components...and, bingo, "rotten eggs."


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> think about it for a second. The only thing you're getting is better particulate filtration. Look your oil, when it goes in is a 30 weight. when it comes out it's a 20. that will NEVER EVER change no matter how much filtration you introduce. oil brakes down, becomes incredibly acidic, and contains soluble-ized materials. that's why you change it out.
> 
> so by introducing more filtration elements to the oil system, you're going to end up with very clean oil that has the viscosity and load bearing ability of Crisco vegetable cooking oil.


Yep, better filtration - less filtration = more wear. Hence doing oil analysis so you can gauge your engine wear and oil condition. My ex wife used to blend oil for a living. Synthetics hold up to wear and viscosity break down a lot better than conventional oils, not to mention the fact that this engine has a built in oil cooler, which will keep temps regulated and extend oil life. In my situation of driving 20-30k a year it makes sense for some additional filtration.



Amsoil diesel oil going 409,000 miles without an oil change


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

this will prove to be an interesting comparison.

you drive an ECO right?


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> this will prove to be an interesting comparison.
> 
> you drive an ECO right?



Yep. I want to do this to extend the engine life, not really to save money on oil changes.

Here's a link if you haven't seen the setup


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

OK, i understand. But at first you were trying to extend drain intervals. now you're trying to extend engine life. these two goals work against each other you realize...


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> OK, i understand. But at first you were trying to extend drain intervals. now you're trying to extend engine life. these two goals work against each other you realize...


Oil analysis can make both a reality. But the cost of oil analysis screws the pooch cost wise on a Cruze. Overland trucker, not so much.

PS Can I say screw the pooch?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> PS Can I say *screw the pooch*?


...yes, but (wink,wink) ain't nobody here gonna _hear_ you *say *it!


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i don't see how you can extend an oil change past the OLM's indication on a DEXOS1 oil, given that it's the oil the OLM was calibrated with. using anything other than a DEXOS1 rated oil will result in a voided powertrain warranty in the event of catastrophic engine failure.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

and appaerntly you can say that, but not **** (that place you might go if you're bad), or **** (like what you'll be if you end up in said place), or **** (what you do, every day. aka #2).

but you can say *******.

incredible.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> and appaerntly you can say that, but not **** (that place you might go if you're bad), or **** (like what you'll be if you end up in said place), or **** (what you do, every day. aka #2).
> 
> but you can say *******.
> 
> incredible.


...most "censors" are government-trained, what can I say?!?!

...I don't "make" the rules, just ensure their applications.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> i don't see how you can extend an oil change past the OLM's indication on a DEXOS1 oil, given that it's the oil the OLM was calibrated with. using anything other than a DEXOS1 rated oil will result in a voided powertrain warranty in the event of catastrophic engine failure.


Quit talking sense, you are really starting to piss me off  I mean annoy me.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...unfortunately, OLM's can be _ignored_ and *GM* will have to "prove" the engine failure was the direct result of _not_ using *dexos1™*...thanks to the "Magnuson-Moss Act."


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

it has to be a contributing factor (not direct), and one that's pretty easily proven, and keeping up with the vehicle's regular maintenance guideline *is* a requirement. otherwise i'd ignore the OLM and run the same oil until the engine explodes.

(9) The term “reasonable and necessary maintenance” consists of those operations
(A) which the consumer reasonably can be expected to perform or have performed and
(B) which are necessary to keep any consumer product performing its intended function and operating at a reasonable level of performance. 

Title 15, Chapter 50, §2304, subsection (c)

(c) Waiver of standards
The performance of the duties under subsection (a) of this section shall not be required of the warrantor if he can show that the defect, malfunction, or failure of any warranted consumer product to conform with a written warranty, was caused by damage (not resulting from defect or malfunction) while in the possession of the consumer, or unreasonable use (including failure to provide reasonable and necessary maintenance).

as such, reasonable and necessary maintenance includes oil changes performed in accordance with GM's [suggestion?] of following the OLM for OCIs.

GM built the motor
GM designed the OLM
GM has the specifications

they've got more than enough reason to deny you warranty if you don't follow their reasonable maintenance "Schedule". Your sad puppy face is trumped.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...actually, the *clincher* would be GM's corporate lawyers vs. *you* as an_ individual_, whose finances are nowhere as "deep" as the GM coffers.

...an individual wouldn't stand a chance, unless some pro-bono organization happened to believe in the cause.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

What Cuda said, GM will lay the smack down on you...


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

lawyers aside, if you don't change the oil as GM suggests, you don't stand a chance in court.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...not meaning a *VW-bug*, but the saying _"...squished like a *bug*..."_ came to mind!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...unfortunately, OLM's can be _ignored_ and *GM* will have to "prove" the engine failure was the direct result of _not_ using *dexos1™*...thanks to the "Magnuson-Moss Act."


And GM will 100% correct. Does anyone want to prove that failure to adhere to OLM and Dexos1 was reasonable? Is not worth the trouble. A day in court will cost more money than the oil change and you can still lose!

What the heck, just change the OIL with DEXOS1 (Mobile one is Dexos1) and just move on. What a silly thing to get into a fight over. Sixty bucks a year (using non-synthetic Dexos1 at your dealer).


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the use and need for *dexos1*™ specification oils is discussed in this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...l-discussion/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t-4.html


----------



## cruzechuck (Jun 23, 2011)

2011 Cruze 1.4 liter Turbo:

At roughly 50,000 miles on engine and 1600 miles (mostly short trips) since last oil & filter change, I had 50% oil life remaining. That's 32 miles per % point for a predicted oil change interval of 3200 miles, which is reasonable for winter stop and go trips.

Drove 1900 miles on road trip at 70 to 75 mph, and remaining life dropped to 47%. 633 miles per % point.

Then drove exact same miles on return road trip, and remaining life dropped to 31%. 119 miles per % point, quite a difference!

I can understand the difference between short distance trips and extended road trips. Can anyone explain why the huge difference in oil life change between the 2 road trips? The travel was between Cincinnati, OH and Phoenix, AZ, one week apart under virtual identical weather. The first road trip was from east to west with an elevation increase of about 1000 ft and a significant head wind. No significant head (or tail) wind on return trip. MPG = 30.7 on first trip and 31.9 on return. So, if anything, the engine was working harder on the initial road trip should have used more oil life than the return.

There was one high speed maneuver that peaked at 90 mph (gee, I didn't know the car would perform that well) for about 10 seconds on the 2nd road trip. Nothing else unusual.

Any ideas?


----------

